# Good Beginner DJ/Urban Bike, that is still decent on trails



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

I have been riding BMX since a was in elementary school, but now I am looking at entering into the MTB world. I am looking for a hardtail, front-suspension, multi-speed (no SS, sorry it is too close to BMX), Dirt jumping bike. Is there a decent bike in the $400-600 range? I don't care what the frame is made out of (AL or 4130 Cro-mo), but I want a multi-speed so I can still ride trails easier than my BMX bike. I know it is a newb question, but I have been looking at TONS of manufacturers that make DJ bikes, and either they are SS, too expensive, or I don't know about the brand. If not, where can I get a build kit, and a frame (for a great price, I don't care if it is an older model, but I prefer new).


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i think the only luck that you're going to have is finding a used bike.


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

what is the price range for new? I am definetly not expected a top of the line bike, just a decent beginner one. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Singlespeed is plenty trail rideable. I just did light downhill over the weekend with the bike on my profile! It handled it beautifully! I had some grinding climbs to do as well.

Bigger wheels make a huge difference. The best trail rideable DJ bikes are the Kona dirt jump bikes IMO. They feel very stable in the air, are a bit slacker than most DJ bikes so they are pretty stable pointed downhill, and are pretty long in the chainstays which make them acceptable on the uphill. They come with solid components are different price points. I'd look into them.


----------



## konaclump91 (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah i got a kona shred about 2 years ago, it is not the greatest for urban but it is really nice to ride on trails then go hit the dirt jumps with


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Singlespeed is plenty trail rideable. I just did light downhill over the weekend with the bike on my profile! It handled it beautifully! I had some grinding climbs to do as well.
> 
> Bigger wheels make a huge difference. The best trail rideable DJ bikes are the Kona dirt jump bikes IMO. They feel very stable in the air, are a bit slacker than most DJ bikes so they are pretty stable pointed downhill, and are pretty long in the chainstays which make them acceptable on the uphill. They come with solid components are different price points. I'd look into them.


I never thought about the larger wheels making a difference. Man that bike in your profile looks awesome. If going singlespeed can most parts be sourced from BMX parts catalogs (cranks, stem, headset, seat, seat post, seat post clamp, etc?) minus wheels, forks, brakes, bars? Is there a similar online/mail order to Dans Comp for MTBs? Dans Comp always has crazy sales on last years stuff.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ seriously huh. dans always has great deals on somthin.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Twenty36_1 said:


> I never thought about the larger wheels making a difference. Man that bike in your profile looks awesome. If going singlespeed can most parts be sourced from BMX parts catalogs (cranks, stem, headset, seat, seat post, seat post clamp, etc?) minus wheels, forks, brakes, bars? Is there a similar online/mail order to Dans Comp for MTBs? Dans Comp always has crazy sales on last years stuff.


Larger wheels have a bigger circumference which help them roll over stuff much better than those tiny wheels on a bmx.

I would honestly buy complete, parting a mountain bike is extremely expensive and time consuming. You have much less buying power than those big MTB companies, you can get much more bang for your buck that way.

But yeah, if you're not too much into street riding, and more into DJ and trail riding, the kona dirt jump bikes are a pretty safe bet IMO.

Bmx cranks can fit with the proper BB, seat post and seatpost clamp can fit if they are the right size, seat as well.

No problem in running a bmx stem, , so long as you can find a bar that has 22.2mm diameter.

Honestly I'd ride the bike as is and wait 'till you break stuff.


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Can't complain about my Giant STP. Its a pretty decent bike stock and its only $850


----------



## tabletoprider (Apr 2, 2007)

dk xenia! check it out, looks like a great bike for your price range


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

tabletoprider said:


> dk xenia! check it out, looks like a great bike for your price range


I really like the Giant, but the DK is more the price range I am looking for. Is there any other brands that you guys would recommend around the $650 range?


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

haro? the thread zero looks pretty sick. im gettin that frame


----------



## SyNiSteR (Apr 14, 2005)

This thread is kind of funny to me because I came from the exact same background that you did. I ended up buying a Giant STP 2 for $530 and couldn't be happier. It's a great all around bike that you can ride pretty much anywhere. I've had it for three years and it's taken everything that I've thrown at it and still rides like a champ. I've done suprisingly little maintenance to keep it in good working order too.


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

I think I'm in the same boat right now. Right now I'm thinking about getting a Kona Shred. They're advertised to be $699 which would mean I'd have to save up for a while...

Do you guys know if they handle well on trails?


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

SyNiSteR said:


> This thread is kind of funny to me because I came from the exact same background that you did. I ended up buying a Giant STP 2 for $530 and couldn't be happier. It's a great all around bike that you can ride pretty much anywhere. I've had it for three years and it's taken everything that I've thrown at it and still rides like a champ. I've done suprisingly little maintenance to keep it in good working order too.


Man If I could get one for that price I would buy it. I want a new bike (just so I know what kinda hits it has taken). I am can go as high as $650 and I like the DK, but are there any other options in that range? Any sites that you would recommend for some killer deals (even last years models are okay), or should I stay at local shops? The sites on the main page do not have man DJ options. I am even open to SS now.


----------



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am in a similar situation as you. I am looking at the Haro escape comp because I ride trails but I also like to do some dj and urban riding. What else should I look at that is similar to the escape series?
thanks in advance!


----------



## SyNiSteR (Apr 14, 2005)

Twenty36_1 said:


> Man If I could get one for that price I would buy it. I want a new bike (just so I know what kinda hits it has taken). I am can go as high as $650 and I like the DK, but are there any other options in that range? Any sites that you would recommend for some killer deals (even last years models are okay), or should I stay at local shops? The sites on the main page do not have man DJ options. I am even open to SS now.


Honestly, I'd have to do more research to find some other bikes in your price range. After I purchased mine I haven't been looking to closely at the newer models. I know there are plenty of people here that are 10x more knowledgable then me that can help out.

Also, I got SUPER lucky at the shop when I got the 2005 STP for that price. I wasn't even haggling over the price. I was actually asking the guy what he thought about a Gary Fisher I saw at another shop for $530. The guy just stopped in mid sentance and told me to wait a moment. He came back in about 2 minutes and said that he could give me the STP for the same price. I didn't even hesitate, pulled out the credit card, and walked out with a brand new bike at a killer price.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

ive got a kona scrap....its my everything bike ,works great for it all.. feels steady on the dh(just make sure you get the right size) even better on the dj's and allright on the street...a little difficult but feels fine after you get used to it..and ive had mine for about a year and a half now i think..its held up fine,highly recommended


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

MSjump91 said:


> I am in a similar situation as you. I am looking at the Haro escape comp because I ride trails but I also like to do some dj and urban riding. What else should I look at that is similar to the escape series?
> thanks in advance!


well if your looking at haros...the thread series is more of a urban/dj bike....just a thought
and
I GOT MY FRAME TODAY!
HAH
haro thread 8
...niiice frame...


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

SyNiSteR said:


> Honestly, I'd have to do more research to find some other bikes in your price range. After I purchased mine I haven't been looking to closely at the newer models. I know there are plenty of people here that are 10x more knowledgable then me that can help out.
> 
> Also, I got SUPER lucky at the shop when I got the 2005 STP for that price. I wasn't even haggling over the price. I was actually asking the guy what he thought about a Gary Fisher I saw at another shop for $530. The guy just stopped in mid sentance and told me to wait a moment. He came back in about 2 minutes and said that he could give me the STP for the same price. I didn't even hesitate, pulled out the credit card, and walked out with a brand new bike at a killer price.


Man I wish I had a deal like that.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm with 181, STP all the way.....If you need a cheaper rout, Mongoose has some bikes in you range. The Haro thread 8 and GT ruckus dj also have deals for 06 mods on the net/ebay.

Also, the Haro's dropouts are a little weak but can be tweaked, read the product reviews in this forum to find out how.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ thanks for raising that to my awareness...and which tweak were you referring to? the one where you put bolts on the other side to secure it?


----------



## wyteone (May 10, 2007)

i'm jus like some of you guys here... came from a bmx background... way, way, back then  haven't rode a bike seriously for years! but after playing around with a Yeti DJ personally, man i want a bike all over again! jus love the way DJ bikes feel thou. 

my whole deal is i don't want a really heavy bike. all the other goodies are jus extra to me.

thou from reading around, seems like Kona may be my most likely brand i'll end up with. cost, looks, features, etc. seems like the best overall deal for me. also the fact i don't have awhole lot of options in hawaii. it would be nice to have other top brands here in person to compare with. but dems the breaks i guess. 

i most likely will end up with a used DJ bike of some sort.


----------



## DeadMonikor (Mar 22, 2007)

Picked up my 2007 Giant STP yesterday. It makes me happy. It's my first bike in 10 years, so I am no expert, but it's easy on the eyes and even easier on my body. That XC geometry is hard on a big man's wrists.


----------



## weatherbee_16 (Jul 29, 2006)

if you looking for something in that price range check out www.pinkbike.com my friends have bougth bike worth 2000 on there for 600


----------



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

asianprideryder said:


> well if your looking at haros...the thread series is more of a urban/dj bike....just a thought
> and
> I GOT MY FRAME TODAY!
> HAH
> ...


Sweet man make sure you post pics! Btw I'm not just looking at haros. I want a fairly light bike, that I can use for am/ xc and then dirt jumping. How much do the average dj bikes weigh? What about the sc chameleon? its a good am but I'm not sure about for dj.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Yea you got it....I was looking at the Haro before I bought my STP. The Haro has good reviews, enjoy!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

MSjump91 said:


> Sweet man make sure you post pics! Btw I'm not just looking at haros. I want a fairly light bike, that I can use for am/ xc and then dirt jumping. How much do the average dj bikes weigh? What about the sc chameleon? its a good am but I'm not sure about for dj.


Average stock geared dj hardtail with aluminum frame and full disc brakes will usually weight in the 33 to 36lbs.


----------



## MSjump91 (Apr 20, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Average stock geared dj hardtail with aluminum frame and full disc brakes will usually weight in the 33 to 36lbs.


Ok cool! since I'm new to dj bikes, what are components that I should look for on a bike? and how come they pretty much have mach. discs?


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

Specialized P bike or a Giant STP


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

*Cannondale Chase?*

I was looking around my LBS and I came across an '06 Cannondale Chase for sale.
Looking around MTBR, it seems like they're a decent bike.

Do you guys know much about em?

The frame was sorta small (13") and I'm 5'7". Do you think that might be the right size for me? (my pants inseam is like 31). I'll be test riding it soon, so I guess that should tell me if its the right size or not.

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i think that should fit you but i have never been on a chase so i wouldnt know but a 13 sounds like it would b fine, test ride it and see what it feels like


----------



## weatherbee_16 (Jul 29, 2006)

opjones said:


> Specialized P bike or a Giant STP


are they in Hes price range tho those bikes are 850-1200 bikes


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

MSjump91 said:


> Ok cool! since I'm new to dj bikes, what are components that I should look for on a bike? and how come they pretty much have mach. discs?


Mechanical discs are much cheaper. Some may say they don't work as well. I say they lack modulation but have decent power.

They are also heavier than hydros due to the cables being heavier than the fluid, and the bearings inside the caliper weigh it down.

Cranks, wheels and fork are what break most on DJ bikes, be sure to check out the reviews for each of those when you buy a new bike. Anyhow it's nearly impossible to DJ and not break stuff once in a while, so you'll have opportunities to upgrade.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

mattaphore said:


> I was looking around my LBS and I came across an '06 Cannondale Chase for sale.
> Looking around MTBR, it seems like they're a decent bike.
> 
> Do you guys know much about em?
> ...


As far as size goes, top tube length is what matters most on the bike, it will dictate how the cockpit feels(stretched out or cramped, or just right). Seat tube size is next to useless when sizing a DJ bike. A longer seatpost can take car of that if you really want to do trails on a bike.


----------



## bee-man (Jul 18, 2004)

Was in the same predicament. 3 letters...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

bee-man said:


> Was in the same predicament. 3 letters...


Nice STP.


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey All,
I test-rode the Kona Shred and an '06 Cannondale Chase today. The Chase was selling at my local REI (Berkeley) for $543.00 and it was okay. It had DirtJam Pro forks and they made a popping sound whenever I tried to wheelie or pulled up my front (the settings probably needed some tweaking). Also when I hopped off the curb, something plastic sounded like it was being stressed really bad (i'm sure i didn't jump onto a soda bottle or something). The Chase didn't come with front brakes, but the hub & forks were ready to accept a front disc.

I also tried the Kona Shred in a large frame at another LBS, (Hank and Frank's), and I really liked it. It's got 2 chainrings in the front (the Chase only had 1). The forks felt better,(I think they were Dirt Jumper 4's) and I had more fun bouncing around on it. I dunno how the forks would respond to a big drop since i was only riding it around the block, but the shifting felt good and everything else felt nice, so I think I'm going to go with the Kona Shred.

Thanks for everything guys


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

mattaphore said:


> Hey All,
> I test-rode the Kona Shred and an '06 Cannondale Chase today. The Chase was selling at my local REI (Berkeley) for $543.00 and it was okay. It had DirtJam Pro forks and they made a popping sound whenever I tried to wheelie or pulled up my front (the settings probably needed some tweaking). Also when I hopped off the curb, something plastic sounded like it was being stressed really bad (i'm sure i didn't jump onto a soda bottle or something). The Chase didn't come with front brakes, but the hub & forks were ready to accept a front disc.
> 
> I also tried the Kona Shred in a large frame at another LBS, (Hank and Frank's), and I really liked it. It's got 2 chainrings in the front (the Chase only had 1). The forks felt better,(I think they were Dirt Jumper 4's) and I had more fun bouncing around on it. I dunno how the forks would respond to a big drop since i was only riding it around the block, but the shifting felt good and everything else felt nice, so I think I'm going to go with the Kona Shred.
> ...


I am nearby in Fremont, what model was the chase?


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

*REI Chase*

the Cannondale was a Chase 3 in red

looked just like: https://www.nsmb.com/images/gear/ib05_day3/cannondale_chase.jpg


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

*Kona Shred 2007*

I went ahead and got it 










2 days old (in my possession)


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice bike kona's are always good choice


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

mattaphore said:


> I went ahead and got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' very nice I must say!


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks really nice dude, let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

does anyone know why kona puts the seat clamps backwards?

and EWW REFLECTORS!


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

nice matt!! gotta get a ride in!


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

MSjump91 said:


> Sweet man make sure you post pics! Btw I'm not just looking at haros. I want a fairly light bike, that I can use for am/ xc and then dirt jumping. How much do the average dj bikes weigh? What about the sc chameleon? its a good am but I'm not sure about for dj.


go look at my profile..its just the fork and frame. but its gettin there
all i need left is headset,bars,seat,grips,pedals,bb's,and probaly some other **** i cant affod to...like brakes lol 
oh well..i got some old shoes to wear out anyways hah


----------

